# P238



## holysmoke (Jan 24, 2010)

I just bought a P238 SAS and must confess that it wasn't its handling or shooting characteristics that drew me to the little Sig. It was its looks. Never believed in love at first sight until then. With that said, it shoot great, has very little felt recoil and is just a top notch carry gun. It fits comfortably in my front pocket and feells far better in my hand than other 380s. My only issue is that I am not able to find extra magazines for under $50.00 plus shipping. Most of the suppiers are out of stock. I have tried the Colt mags but have feeding problems with them. Any suggestions other than wait until Top Gun gets them in. 

I would also be interested in hearing about your experience with the P238. It seems to me that Sig is on to something here.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Top Gun Supply has the 6 round P238 magazines for $31.95 although they too are out of stock.

If you press on the "E-mail me when available" button they are good about letting you know when they are available.


----------



## doyle01 (Feb 28, 2010)

Go to Midway and get the Colt Mustang Mags work great and are cheaper :smt1099


----------



## holysmoke (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks fellows. That is exactly the help I was looking for.


----------



## doyle01 (Feb 28, 2010)

No problem :smt1099


----------



## rmckenzie (Jul 6, 2010)

*Sas*

Just got same gun, really like it, best looking 380 on market in my opinion and is very well made for CC and shooting!


----------

